# Show me your beef netting spider webs!



## treehouse of horror (Mar 21, 2006)

what is beef netting?


----------



## giantstogie (Oct 26, 2016)

i agree what is beef netting?


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

LOL, I was just about to start a thread on the same subject but couldn't decide if it belonged here on on the props board. I finally broke down and ordered a roll from trenton mills and it arrived yesterday! I've always used the bagged stuff and spent hours pulling each thread to get a more realistic look, only to have it almost completely disappear from view after sundown. This year I decided to ditch the bagged stuff and go for the theme park look I'd always admired. Now, I just need tips and tricks from experienced users on getting the desired effect. I do know there are a few youtube videos on the subject and I plan to watch those later today.
Can't wait to see everybody's pictures!


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

Beef netting is this really cool stuff people use for spider webs. It allows for a lot of coverage. I myself have never used it. But I do like the look. 

You can do a google search and see a ton (like I did for the photo... it's not mine)


----------



## MrJustinWheeler (Oct 4, 2017)

Ive got a couple generic questions about this beef netting. 

1: How far will 10lbs of this stuff go? It doesnt seem like much, but the OP mentioned that 10lbs was alot. 

2: Anyone know if the Trenton Mills stuff (Poly or the cotton/poly blend) will show up under black light?

This stuff looks awesome, but dont want to buy too much, or the wrong kind.


----------



## mraymer (Aug 30, 2008)

I have a question also, asked in the gargantuan spider thread, will throw it out here as well. Can you re-use this? I know you stretch it out and cut slits in it for the effect, but can you take it down and re-use it the next season or is it like the bag stuff where once you stretch it out it's done for, goes in the trash when taken down?


----------



## talonrazor (Oct 17, 2015)

I have never used this before either and this will be the first year including it. I have some ideas in mind, but figure it will be trial and error and maybe a bit of cursing. Please post pics if anyone has them.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Just a few notes from me: I got my netting back in 2008. I'm still using the same role and still have more than 1/2 of it left.It's absolutely wonderful to work with, stretches great so you can shape your webs to whatever size area you are working on. It is completely reusable as a matter of fact I pack mine into hefty bags and just mark what area they go to. It's very easy this way. 

Took my decorating to another level was so worth buying. Yes it does light up under the black light. Trust me you won't be cursing...it's very enjoyable to work with. I use it both indoors and outdoors. I cut pieces and use push pins to attach it to the walls, once piece is in place I then use the scissors to cut the holes.Practice on a piece and you will be ready to go to town with this stuff. Your Halloween guests will love it!

This year I am going to try something different with it. Gonna see if I can attach to the ceiling and then run it all the way down to the floor. Will use a 2x4 to attach it on the bottom.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

I started playing around with mine today. It worked great where I could stretch it between two poles but trying to attach it to the brick of my house was a challenge. I think I've figured out a way to make it work. Tomorrow I'm going to try stapling it to the siding above the brick and stretching it to the ground and securing with tent pegs. My plan is to cover as much of the house as I can and shine green flood lights on it. In the past, I've always tried to ignore the house and focus on the cemetery in the yard but this year I decided, what the heck, the house isn't going anywhere - might as well make it into a backdrop. Only took me 15 years to come to this conclusion.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

My thread is back!

I shall participate!

This is the netting on the front porch. I have the poly because it's brighter white it glows some but not an extreme effect by any means.









I also have it around my poor tree that may be close to it's last season. It's there partially to help hold it up as it wants to tip forward now. 









This is just one piece on the ceiling to see how it would work for the hallway with the colored lights behind it. I am going to start covering the books shelves this week and I am doing 2 layers because layering is the key to making it look good. 









There are about 16 yards in an uncut pound. How much further that will stretch depends on how you cut the holes. It's about 85 inches wide after cutting open the tube and before cutting holes, it is really stretchy in this direction even before cutting.

Most of the videos show them cutting after stretching it. I tried that and my arm just about fell off and it was murder on my carpal tunnel. I now estimate how much I need and precut. Not a perfect solution but a lot less painful.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Broke down and finally bought some this year from Trenton Mills after seeing this stuff online for the last 15 years or so. Went with 5 lbs of the 100% polyester variety. Thought the shipping price was a little steep, but there aren't many options out there. Can't wait to get started with it....looks great in all the photos I see online.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

lilibat said:


> My thread is back!
> 
> I shall participate!
> 
> ...


THIS is exactly the look I want to achieve! It looks phenomenal! I think I may be tying to stretch it too much in the wrong direction, if that makes any sense. I'm going to try again tomorrow and use this picture for inspiration!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

lilibat said:


> My thread is back!
> 
> I shall participate!
> 
> ...


THIS is exactly the look I want to achieve! It looks phenomenal! I think I may be tying to stretch it too much in the wrong direction, if that makes any sense. I'm going to try again tomorrow and use this picture for inspiration!


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

Madame Leota said:


> THIS is exactly the look I want to achieve! It looks phenomenal! I think I may be tying to stretch it too much in the wrong direction, if that makes any sense. I'm going to try again tomorrow and use this picture for inspiration!


I find it does well to let it kind of do what it wants, if that makes sense. Then put another layer for better coverage and depth if it needs it.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

Finished the webbing in the back hallway around the laundry room and leading out the back door.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

I got a few more pieces up yesterday. I understand what you mean about letting it do its own thing, lilibat! It does seem to have a mind of its own! Yesterday I was fighting 18 mph winds and working alone so it was very hard to get it stretched tight enough. I've also realized it looks much more impressive from a distance than up close. When you have your face right up next to it you think, wow, this isn't what I wanted at all but then you back up about ten feet or so and there it is! I'll keep adding to it till I get the effect I want or close enough. I must say, it's not as easy or quick as I thought it would be but a lot of that is due to my combination of brick and siding I'm trying to attach it to.


----------



## talonrazor (Oct 17, 2015)

What's the easiest way to attach it? I'm going to start this weekend covering fences and a porch area outside. I do have an interior idea I'd like to do for the haunted garage also.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

Inside I use mostly command strip hooks, little ones. You just have to not over load them and think about what direction the pull will be in. On the porch I have a bunch of white cup hooks screwed into the beams. I also make use of white zip ties and gutter spouts. You can get brick and siding hooks but I have never used those myself. I may put some on the horse fence in front of the house, I'll probably just use push pins or staples since the fence is wood. I also plan to make some heavy wire U stakes for securing to the ground if I need to.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

lilibat said:


> Inside I use mostly command strip hooks, little ones. You just have to not over load them and think about what direction the pull will be in. On the porch I have a bunch of white cup hooks screwed into the beams. I also make use of white zip ties and gutter spouts. You can get brick and siding hooks but I have never used those myself. I may put some on the horse fence in front of the house, I'll probably just use push pins or staples since the fence is wood. I also plan to make some heavy wire U stakes for securing to the ground if I need to.


ZIP TIES! WHY DID I NOT THINK OF ZIP TIES?!? I use zip ties for everything that needs to be fastened anywhere but for some reason it never occurred to me to use them with the webbing. Perfect solution for downspouts and through shutters, since mine are plastic and won't hold a staple. I've just about finished but now I can go back and tighten some that are hanging a little too loose.


----------



## talonrazor (Oct 17, 2015)

I started on mine today. Definitely a fun experience and I have a lot more to do.


----------



## MrJustinWheeler (Oct 4, 2017)

Did you use ground stakes where you attached it to the rocks?


----------



## talonrazor (Oct 17, 2015)

I used metal landscape pins. I put the metal pin through the webbing, moved the rocks to the side, pushed the metal pin into the dirt, then put the rocks back in place. I used clear push pins in the wooden fence.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

talonrazor said:


> I used metal landscape pins. I put the metal pin through the webbing, moved the rocks to the side, pushed the metal pin into the dirt, then put the rocks back in place. I used clear push pins in the wooden fence.


Are you using the rectangular form of the roll, or are you cutting it into different shapes before stretching it out? I am still several days away from putting mine out.


----------



## talonrazor (Oct 17, 2015)

Col. Fryght said:


> Are you using the rectangular form of the roll, or are you cutting it into different shapes before stretching it out? I am still several days away from putting mine out.


I use the application method like in this video. I guess on the length I want and cut the material from the roll, cut open the tube and then stretch. I cut holes with scissors after it is stretched and reposition the holding pins as it will stretch even further after the holes are cut. There may be other methods that might work better.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtE2WfpZOMY&t=368s


----------



## wackychimp (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice in this thread. Look forward to hanging mine.


----------



## MrJustinWheeler (Oct 4, 2017)

I'll share my first attempts. I ordered 5lbs of 100% poly from Trenton Mills. I shared the same initial observations as most. "This is reasonably priced". "Shipping is very expensive! (And it didn't even come in a box lol)". "Man this stuff goes a long ways."

Some things I noticed during the installation process that might help others-

This stuff is really stretchy. But it's stretchy in ways that are hard to calculate. What I mean by that is, if you take a section and tack it in the center, and stretch the left half as far as it will go you might get 24" inches of stretch. But when you go to stretch the right half, you won't get the same 24" coverage. You might get more like 10". So if you want a symmetrical look, you have to be careful and not over stretch the first couple tacks/staples. 

Also, as seen above this stuff looks great with lighting, but it's hard to get it just right. It looks MUCH better with backlighting. I experimented with lots of different colored bulbs, and I like green the best. But I really wanted to get that purple look like is some of those other pictures, but I must have the wrong bulbs for that. 

Here are a couple of pics from the first days trial and error. I'm planning to put a bunch inside over the next week as well before our Halloween party.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

If the purple you mention was mine then one of them is a 6w blacklight LED I got off ebay and the other is a Warmon RGB LED I got off amazon set to a blue purple on the remote.


----------



## Scarecrow75 (Oct 15, 2015)

I purchased the cotton/poly blend only because it will last longer year to year on the stretch. The key to beef netting is layering it to give it depth. Not taking to anyone in particular but the more seasoned you become the more OCD you become with your yard haunt. At least thats what i've become. Those Grandin road black spiders work wel with the beef netting, just an FYI.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Okay, I put up some pieces today. My only complaint/problem is that I am getting a run on occasion next to the circle. If I cut into the run then I get a larger circle than I want. Maybe everyone has a few runs in their netting, and I just cannot see them in the pics. Am I being overly picky?


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

I get runs and usually cut them, but not always. Once they are up, especially once layered, you don't really see them.


----------



## talonrazor (Oct 17, 2015)

Col. Fryght said:


> Okay, I put up some pieces today. My only complaint/problem is that I am getting a run on occasion next to the circle. If I cut into the run then I get a larger circle than I want. Maybe everyone has a few runs in their netting, and I just cannot see them in the pics. Am I being overly picky?


I noticed this too. I usually get it from a part that is stretched really tight. I just go crazy with it and cut all over the place. It definitely looks better from a far away distance, layered than up close and personal with a single layer. I can't wait to do a tunnel of it inside my haunt. I have to create a basic frame for that and hope for the best. Anyone have any suggestions on how to create a tunnel? LOL.

I also plan on having a digital display of spiders running on the ground in the spider tunnel, but make the floor sand...hehehe. I am hoping I can make it all work.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Col. Fryght said:


> Okay, I put up some pieces today. My only complaint/problem is that I am getting a run on occasion next to the circle. If I cut into the run then I get a larger circle than I want. Maybe everyone has a few runs in their netting, and I just cannot see them in the pics. Am I being overly picky?


Yes! A few runs won't hurt the look at all. When you are standing a few inches from it you see every little thing but back up 10-20 feet and they look fantastic! Don't try and make them perfect; you'll just get frustrated and perfection is not necessary.


----------



## Codec101 (Sep 5, 2016)

Where might someone find this beef netting?


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Codec101 said:


> Where might someone find this beef netting?


 My source was the popular Trenton Mills. Here is a link to their halloween page: https://www.trentonmills.com/products/beef-netting-poly.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the kind words of encouragement. I had a neighbor stop by and tell me how cool it looked and my wife was wife was pleasantly surprised. Layering is key as has been mentioned before. Beef netting really goes a long way for the money which is a big plus.

Here are some of my personal application tips- your mileage may vary. In my opinion, the longer the piece the better it looks. Depth adds an amazing effect- ie. i try to go forwards and backwards with the same piece. I like the look better if you cut from the back and then spread the hole out with your fingers from the front. It seems to roll the edges back behind the netting. I was not really impressed with the first couple of peices, but now that I am up to about ten, it looks much better.

I have one more night of layering and then I will add lights and spiders on Thursday. I will be posting pics when done.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

So this was my first year of using the beef netting. I ordered it kind of late to use much for my party which was last weekend but I did put a small amount up in my mud room. Only one layer with a blue ice light shining up on it I thought it looked pretty good






d!


----------



## cleanfreak (Jul 20, 2015)

Beef netting and Gargantuan HD spider complete. Now to finish the rest of the displays.....


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

cleanfreak said:


> Beef netting and Gargantuan HD spider complete. Now to finish the rest of the displays.....
> 
> View attachment 514561


Your set-up looks great. How did you secure the HD spider to the entryway?


----------



## cleanfreak (Jul 20, 2015)

It was a bit tricky, but I basically did not use the 2 extensions pipes that came with it and clipped the main body pipes into the main base pipes. Basically making it about 6” off the ground. I then just turned it vertical and “sandwiched” my porch beam between the base and the spider. I used simple u brackets to screw down the base to the back of the porch beam. Slide the spider in place and then add the legs. 
It’s a 2 man job and about 2 hrs of work.


----------



## Skeletoncrew (Oct 10, 2013)

Let me if I can remember how to post pics ..


----------



## Skeletoncrew (Oct 10, 2013)

. House at night


----------



## Skeletoncrew (Oct 10, 2013)

House day time


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Still have a ways to go in cutting holes, but I am sooo tired of cutting holes. I am almost finished with the entire 10lb roll for those who understand what that means. I will post more pics of the finished project once I have some spiders out.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

I precut the holes before I hang or it feels like my arms will fall off.


----------



## talonrazor (Oct 17, 2015)

Decided to have some fun out on the front porch with skeletons and a spider. Inside the garage, I have only the one side of a tunnel up and will finish it today....maybe...lol. The one thing I like is that once the holes are cut, they're cut for future use also.









Also, even the deer and raccoon are curious about the displays being set up. I wonder if they want to dress up like zombies and make an appearance tomorrow night.


----------



## MrOCT31 (Oct 15, 2007)

Living in So Cal been seeing this stuff for years at Knotts Scary Farm and I've been using it for the last 6 and a great thing about it is you can reuse it over and over if you're careful when you pull it down! Heck even if you're not it's pretty resilient stuff! 

I actually like the poly/cotton blend better than just the poly one as it seems a bit heavier and also seems to stretch better and bigger, in my experience using both. Neither really reacts to black light so that wasn't a feature that made one better than the other. 

I also feel you can't cut to many holes in it. I used to not cut as many but as time goes on and I cut more and more, the better I think it looks. I will say, in my case, I find it very time consuming as far as installing it goes, but that might just be me!

Oh yeah, 5 lbs goes a lot farther than it sounds like it would but you do save A LOT in shipping if you buy more at one time, though as stated it's pretty steep no matter what!


----------



## Bpcort (Jul 31, 2018)

I know this is an older thread but hopefully someone can help. I'm using beef netting to make outdoor webbing for my gigantic spider. I need the webbing to be around 8ft tall. This stuff is absolutely unpredictable, which is making this difficult. I'm running it from a large tree to a smaller tree but I need to be able to have all sides pulled tight up to about 8ft tall. Any suggestions on how to accomplish this? We've considered running it one panel at a time starting the top part then using zip ties to attach the other panels. I expected the panels, as long as cut long, to be larger than they seem to be. Thanks for any help


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Pics of your set-up would help out. You are spot on about being unpredictable. I think you will have to layer it. The layers that are basically just side to side will only look so-so without webbing being added from front to back. I would suggest doing two or three layers side to side with different high and low points and then supplement it with a couple of pieces from front to back. Your mileage may very.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

Apologies for the foggy image but it is foggy and raining out and I had to use falsh.

ANYWAY!

What I have here are 4 webs overlapping zip tied to the down spouts and with U staples into the ground.









Not exact but you get the idea. This is how I get larger areas. 

Now if it would just stop raining so i could finish that area!


----------



## Bpcort (Jul 31, 2018)

Thanks for the replies! I need to go between these 2 trees about 8ft tall. *The small, sad womping Willow will have most of it's sad, non womping branches trimmed .* Is my best bet to go horizontal, starting as high up as I want, attach to the tree and go from there? Or, go verticle panel by panel? Make sense?


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

Go diagonal and horizontal and overlap at different angles.


----------



## LouNroxLuv (Sep 15, 2014)

Wow this stuff looks awesome. Does it show well with black light or is there something is can be rinsed or sprayed with to make it glow more, isn't there a woolite trick?


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

I've been using the same roll for 3 years. It really is a lot of bang for the buck.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

LouNroxLuv said:


> Wow this stuff looks awesome. Does it show well with black light or is there something is can be rinsed or sprayed with to make it glow more, isn't there a woolite trick?


It looks great with black light.


----------



## LouNroxLuv (Sep 15, 2014)

Thank you for your reply Col. Fryght





Col. Fryght said:


> It looks great with black light.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

LouNroxLuv said:


> Wow this stuff looks awesome. Does it show well with black light or is there something is can be rinsed or sprayed with to make it glow more, isn't there a woolite trick?











the poly glows better than the cotton


----------



## LouNroxLuv (Sep 15, 2014)

Thank you lilibat... BTW wow that looks so cool.


----------



## debbiedowner67 (Sep 13, 2015)

How do you know what size to cut it ? Do you measure your area first ? Or is it a guesstimate ?


Also the pics/displays is pretty amazing. That netting looks so realistic and scary LOL


----------



## LouNroxLuv (Sep 15, 2014)

Well I placed my order for the Poly 5 pound roll. We will see how this goes. I am hoping they ship pretty fast. I would like to play around with it a little bit before I try to use it in the bigger areas outside. I will ley y'all know how it goes


----------



## WingedNazgul (Sep 24, 2018)

We just estimated when we hung it. The more holes you cut the more it stretches.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Still a work in progress. Much better to work with than those other spider webs!


----------



## gspice6 (Aug 23, 2010)

After reading the whole thread and spending maybe 2 hours with my beef netting, I'm impressed. Lots more detail work to get light placed properly, more spiders, & thinking about covering an old, non-functioning Gemmy mad scientist with spiders & critters & tucking him in the corner 

https://youtu.be/q8fJV94GFZ4


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

debbiedowner67 said:


> How do you know what size to cut it ? Do you measure your area first ? Or is it a guesstimate ?
> 
> 
> Also the pics/displays is pretty amazing. That netting looks so realistic and scary LOL


You make an educated guess. The more you use it the better you get at knowing how much you need.


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Just placed an order for 5lbs. of the poly.
It seems that the last time I looked at it the shipping cost was higher than the netting. Maybe they changed carriers? Anyway 5 lbs. plus shipping to Calif. $38.69 ☺


----------



## LouNroxLuv (Sep 15, 2014)

That is what I paid. I am in So Cal




Nox Eterna said:


> Just placed an order for 5lbs. of the poly.
> It seems that the last time I looked at it the shipping cost was higher than the netting. Maybe they changed carriers? Anyway 5 lbs. plus shipping to Calif. $38.69 ☺


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

Maybe they did change. Shipping was expensive even for being within driving distance of them in TN.


----------



## LouNroxLuv (Sep 15, 2014)

Does anyone know if they ship fast?


----------



## gspice6 (Aug 23, 2010)

I ordered mine Sunday 8/26/2018 and got it well before Labor Day. I think wed or thurs of that week. I was impressed.


----------



## Bpcort (Jul 31, 2018)

Still some work to do especially with lighting, this was the first night it was up, but we ran out of netting ? I don't think I've ever read of someone doing that


----------



## rgibbs (Oct 4, 2018)

Here are a few day and night pictures of what I did last year. This year I am planning on doubling the amount of webbing and adding a lot more medium sized spiders. The key to the beef netting, from what I've tried is patience, a good pair of scissors and making sure the cut holes vary in size. The night pictures are with just blue lights, no black light anywhere.


----------



## LouNroxLuv (Sep 15, 2014)

I started my outside with the beef netting tonight. I still have a long way to go. Y'all are not kidding when you say it has a mind of its own. My husband asked me how I did one of the things and I really couldnt answer. I said I dont really know how I did that, it kinda just told me how to put it. Honestly it is kinda trippy how it works. It is really really stretchy one way but hardly any give at all the other way and if you pull to hard one way it makes it harder to pull the other way. Im not sure if I am making any sense. I love the way it looks and it is really easy to hang and put holes in. So I would say so far so good.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

Putting it back up for a second year is certainly interesting. It obviously isn't going to be exactly the same even though I left most of the hooks in place. I used more this year good thing I got a 20 pound roll of the stuff and have plenty left. If I have time I want to put some on the gates over the lights I do every year.


----------



## LouNroxLuv (Sep 15, 2014)

Once you get the hang of it, it is pretty cool to work with. It’s way, way, WAY better than using the stuff that comes in a bag. It’s just about giving up a little control and allowing it to do what it wants if that makes sense IMO. I think you commented about that on this thread. Like I said so far I am very pleased with how it is coming along.


----------



## debbiedowner67 (Sep 13, 2015)

I'm doing mine right now. The stuff is amazing.


----------



## LouNroxLuv (Sep 15, 2014)

I love mine. It looks amazing. Still not finished and my lights are not up yet but it looks so cool...


----------



## LGex (Jul 28, 2018)

MrJustinWheeler said:


> Ive got a couple generic questions about this beef netting.
> 
> 1: How far will 10lbs of this stuff go? It doesnt seem like much, but the OP mentioned that 10lbs was alot.
> 
> ...


I just posted on this: https://www.halloweenforum.com/hall...ps-tricks-how-much-do-i-need.html#post2489471
I hope that link works.


----------



## LouNroxLuv (Sep 15, 2014)

The start of my webs. Had to pause because we had rain and crazy winds. I am very surprised how well my webs held up though.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

Is there any other place to order besides Trenton Mills? I can't access their website due to security issues look like.


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> Is there any other place to order besides Trenton Mills? I can't access their website due to security issues look like.


Have not been able to find another retailer, not even Amazon. I don't have spiders in my plan this year, but I've used the store webbing for years over my Graveyard, will have to keep this idea tucked away for the future.


----------



## LGex (Jul 28, 2018)

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> Is there any other place to order besides Trenton Mills? I can't access their website due to security issues look like.


I'm in Canada and need to order it (TM are the only suppliers) by phone regardless. This photo is ~5lbs 100% poly.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

Is this it? https://mpbs.com/catalog/product/beef-tubing


----------



## LGex (Jul 28, 2018)

Looks like it! But 30 pounds?!


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

LGex said:


> Looks like it! But 30 pounds?!


yeah a bit much..I sent a quote request for 5lbs though


----------



## LGex (Jul 28, 2018)

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> yeah a bit much..I sent a quote request for 5lbs though


Please post the quote! Even for the whole 30lbs. I'm glad I got 10lbs and used elsewhere.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

Looks like Trenton Mills is back up.


----------

